# Xingyiquan at 70



## Xue Sheng (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## donnaTKD (Aug 2, 2014)

holy tuk he's moving better and faster than me LoL   thinking that maybe i should be taking up some of this sort of stuff -  i might last longer 

don't know how long he's been studying for but look at his footwork   so light and so precise even when he jumps --- he's like a puddy cat when he lands or is that what all this is about ?????


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 2, 2014)

Having seen and practiced some of the moves at a much slower rate I am amazed at the power I see in his smooth, fluid and fast movements


----------



## donald1 (Aug 2, 2014)

I don't know what any of the stuff he was doing but it looked like it would be very effective


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 3, 2014)

I found that video over on RSF


The gentleman's name is Yang Tong his teacher was Luo Xingwu, who was a beijing Xinyiquan guy. Also Yang Tong also did some study with Liu Dianchen  who was the son of Liu Qilan

If anyone is interested you can find the Xingyi Manual of Liu Dianchen on Brennan Translations


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 3, 2014)

donald1 said:


> I don't know what any of the stuff he was doing but it looked like it would be very effective



As to what he is doing, also from RSF



> Shi Qi Lian Quan (17 connected fists)
> Xingyi Ba Fa (8 methods of xingyi)
> Yan Xing  Si Ba (Swallow shape 4 seizes)
> Za Shi Chui (Mixed hammers)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm beginning to wonder about something, and I do not mean any disrespect to anyone, but I have seen a couple and read about a couple of old Xingyiquan guys that are in their 70s or older, still doing their art rather well and still moving rather well. I have seen similar in baguazhang. Also at one point, a few years ago, I was looking at the ages of some of the historical figures in Xingyi, Bagua and Taiji, and of course there can be a lot of factors that play into this (see boxer rebellion and cultural revolution) but based on age Xingyi guys seem to live the longest on average followed by Baguazhang guys and bringing up the rear are Taiji guys. 

This I found interesting since taijiquan seems to be associated with health and longevity, and before I am attacked for this I have been doing Taiji for over 20 years.


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 4, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm beginning to wonder about something, and I do not mean any disrespect to anyone, but I have seen a couple and read about a couple of old Xingyiquan guys that are in their 70s or older, still doing their art rather well and still moving rather well. I have seen similar in baguazhang. Also at one point, a few years ago, I was looking at the ages of some of the historical figures in Xingyi, Bagua and Taiji, and of course there can be a lot of factors that play into this (see boxer rebellion and cultural revolution) but based on age Xingyi guys seem to live the longest on average followed by Baguazhang guys and bringing up the rear are Taiji guys.
> 
> This I found interesting since taijiquan seems to be associated with health and longevity, and before I am attacked for this I have been doing Taiji for over 20 years.


------------------------------------------------------------------------Some Xingyi and Bagua masters emigrated abroad including to Taiwan.
The Chens remained for the most part in Chen village which was affected in the cultural revoloution- though some practiced in secret and preserved the art.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 4, 2014)

Vais ramusti said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------Some Xingyi and Bagua masters emigrated abroad including to Taiwan.
> The Chens remained for the most part in Chen village which was affected in the cultural revoloution- though some practiced in secret and preserved the art.



yes they did, there was a student of Tung in canada who died in his 90s and my sifu is in his 70s but I do not think either moves as well as the gentleman in the video. But then I cannot judge all by one either. But on average it seems to be the case that the taiji guys do not live as long as a group. My sifu actuslly had a theory as to why this was and he thinks it was because they depended to much on taiji for their health and no enough on doctors. But it is only a theory

Man this is one of those conversations I would love to have in person


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 4, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> yes they did, there was a student of Tung in canada who died in his 90s and my sifu is in his 70s but I do not think either moves as well as the gentleman in the video. But then I cannot judge all by one either. But on average it seems to be the case that the taiji guys do not live as long as a group. My sifu actuslly had a theory as to why this was and he thinks it was because they depended to much on taiji for their health and no enough on doctors. But it is only a theory
> 
> Man this is one of those conversations I would love to have in person


------------------------------------------------------

Me too. Thanks.

That theyr sounds reasonable enough.

I dont put all my health issues in one basket.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 11, 2014)

My Yang Taiji sigung was pretty spry and impressive until right before he passed in his 80s.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 12, 2014)

blindsage said:


> My Yang Taiji sigung was pretty spry and impressive until right before he passed in his 80s.



My Taiji shifu, in his 70s, can still throw me around like a rag doll...but he is a doctor too


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 12, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> My Taiji shifu, in his 70s, can still throw me around like a rag doll...but he is a doctor too


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chen Xiao Wang is just shy of 70 and he is more powerful than ever  and very mobile


----------



## Vajramusti (Aug 12, 2014)

Vajramusti said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Chen Xiao Wang is just shy of 70 and he is more powerful than ever  and very mobile




Feng zgi qiang lived till 90 and practiced till the end


----------

